

Live stock market hedge powered by Machine Learning algos - meeper16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdRgu32ap2k&feature=youtu.be

======
wusatiuk
would be awesome to get to know more about the alogs you have used & the
strategy you wanted to trade.

